# Miniature cross for adoption on petfinder



## Reijel's Mom (Dec 13, 2007)

Wow! Take a look at this little guy - quite pleasing to the eye, isn't he?? I'm stunned that this mating didn't kill the mare!

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displa...i?petid=9828859


----------



## flamingstar (Dec 13, 2007)

YEOWCH, That is not good, but he is cute. Bet it didn't take long for him to outgrow his mom lol


----------

